# 4 X G519 In A Row...



## johan willaert (Jun 11, 2016)

Not a common sight...

L to R: 1942 Columbia, 1942 Huffman, 1943 Men's Columbia, 1943 Women's Columbia


----------



## robertc (Jun 11, 2016)

Is this your collection? Very cool indeed.


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Bozman (Jun 11, 2016)

Well done my friend. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## iswingping (Jun 11, 2016)

Very cool sight.  How many unicorns can you fit in one photo.


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks all! Have to admit the early Columbia is not mine, but I had it in my workshop to do some work on it for a friend... Couldnt resist getting them all out for some pictures...
How many times do you see 4 original WW2 US Army bikes together??


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 1, 2016)

Very nice! Wish I could find one of those at some point...(and have the cash to shell out).


----------

